# My 67 GTO Frame Off Rest



## 67PONGOAT (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello,


I'm currently restoring my 67 GTO. Just to get you all up to speed on what I have going on. Because I started this resto about 6 months ago and im just now getting on this forum. 

I bought a 67 GTO from a buddy of mine that buys and sells old cars. Needed some work but I am really mechanical incline. Although this is my first restoration I have done a lot of work with different cars. 

The first couple of pictures are when I actually picked up the car and took it home. And the next couple of pictures are when I took the body off and began the restoration. 

To begin with I totally disassemble everything and began sand blasting on the frame. Which took forever.

Then I went ahead and painted the frame with a black rattle can frame paint.

After that I began to replace parts that needed to be replaced. I kept the control arms except the lowers I got some new originals and I shoved all new polyurethane bushing and ball joints in all everywhere that had bushings and dumbed the rubber bushings. 

After that I began with the assembly of the front end. Ordered new springs (Factory Height). After market Shocks and Sway bar. Also, I upgraded the front drum brake to a disc brake kit (GetDiscBrakes). Which allowed me to keep the stock spindles. I ran with this because I didn't want to drop the car before I placed the motor in with the headers and the long tube headers might be to low to the ground. So for now I am just bring it back to stock height.

Also, because of the motor which I am about to get to. I decided to go ahead and go with the 12 bolt instead of the 10 bolt rear end. Which I picked up from a buddy of mine that is off a 70 A-Body frame. Also, is a half inch longer on both sides but getting a 67 rear end with 12 bolts is nearly impossible unless I spend a lot of money. So I picked up a 12 bolt that needed some sandblasting for a 100 bucks.

On to the motor and the part that will piss some people off. I currently have the numbers matching motor for the car and all the numbers matching stuff set to the side. But I am wanting to build big power and have fun and besides I am very good with Chevy motors so I've decided to store that Pontiac motor and have some fun with the Chevy 496 Stroker motor followed by a Jakes Performance Transmission 4L80. Just know that if I ever decide to sell it which I am a 100 percent sure I wont I will be able to place all the numbers matching stuff back in it. So that's why I ran with the 12 bolt to support the low end that the Chevy cranks out.

My overall goal with this car is to turn it all back to original excluding the motor and the rest of the drive train. Everything will be original inside and out. I hope that you all enjoy some of the pictures that I post and feel free to drop a comment or advice except the negatives about a Chevy in a Pontiac.


----------



## 67PONGOAT (Dec 12, 2015)

More Pics


----------



## 67PONGOAT (Dec 12, 2015)

A few more pics


----------



## 67PONGOAT (Dec 12, 2015)

Here you go


----------



## 67PONGOAT (Dec 12, 2015)

Pictures of the body


----------



## 67PONGOAT (Dec 12, 2015)

This should be it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, I've pinned your thread to the top of the forum because I and many others on this forum would like to follow your progress. 

I completed a frame off nut and bolt restoration a few years ago and documented the process in my photo gallery. My car was in the same condition as your car.

Here is a link to my photo gallery starting on page 25 and you may find some answers to some of your questions on panel replacements.

Good luck and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## 67PONGOAT (Dec 12, 2015)

*Question*

Man that thing is a beauty thanks and will for sure use some of your pics for a reference. Hey I got a quick question do you think that a 3/8 fuel line will sit in the factory clips that are on the frame?


----------



## LARRY HANSON (Dec 22, 2013)

I liked the pine cone in the dash photo will be a cool car when you get done with it


----------

